# Woodworking Books



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I am looking for a good woodworking book to read. Any suggestions?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ya looking for any particular aspect of wood working Bill?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

what level do you want, Bill.

There are many books out there for general wood working, tool maintenance, tool specific....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bgriggs said:


> I am looking for a good woodworking book to read. Any suggestions?


Taunton Press...

Woodworking - Taunton Store


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a lot of wood working books , maybe I have some you would be interested in, and I will send it to you Bill. What subject you looking for?
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like to check out what is available on half.com. Tons of different books for basically shipping costs.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill Hylton has written some good ones on handheld router joints. One of the very best I've read so far is the first in a series of three by Tage Frid who was one of the first contributors to Fine Woodworking. The first book is about making joints. The second is about shaping, bending, and veneering. I have it but haven't read it yet.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I found this book very useful in setting up my own shop

Wood® Magazine: Build Your Own Shop Jigs & Fixtures (Wood Magazine): Wood® Magazine: 9781402720437: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Since most accidents seem to involve the table saw I suggest "The Tablesaw Book" by Kelly Mahler ( not to be confused with Kelly Maher who writes erotic books )(so I've been told). 

Kelly Mahler is a professional woodworker who works & teaches in Berea KY. He travels with the Woodworking shows and is considered an authority on the table saw. As information the town of Berea is a "craft" town built around professional woodworkers. There is a college there with a curriculum in the arts of crafting. Worth the trip if you have never been there. Neat place. (they have a campground)


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

The Complete Book of Woodworking. Enjoy your reading!
Sid.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1561...ce+hoadley&dpPl=1&dpID=51jCo8LcXXL&ref=plSrch

Understanding Wood by Bruce Hoadley.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> I am looking for a good woodworking book to read. Any suggestions?


Hi Bill. I have spent some time on Amazon searching used books on woodworking and have found most all titles for $4-$9. Just look lower down to find and click on the Used button. Look until you find titles that interest you. The cost of used books does not include shipping. You can build up a heck of a library this way without breaking the bank. Keep titles you like but don't want to buy just now onto a wish list. Used books fall off that list, but the title can be searched again later from that list. I have spent maybe $200 for about 5 feet of woodworking books. 

My very favorite book is called "The Joint Book," by Terrie Noll. It is incredibly well illustrated and is really a reference book printed in color on thick glossy stock, meant to keep in your shop. I have found many other books that are tool specific, most notably the now used-only Bill Hylton's "Woodworking With the Router.: There is a later book (Router Magic), but I prefer the slightly older book.

There is a very detailed book called "Understanding Wood," by Bill Hoadley. Whenever I'm considering wood for a project, I go to this book to know what to look for before buying stock.

Finally, if you don't have a video downloader for Firefox, get one. Its free, and you can search for videos on topics of interest and save them. I use the name of the tool or process as the first word of the file name to help keep the videos organized. I was watching videos on hand planes this morning as I work out which low angle block plane and shoulder plane to buy. I saved a couple that included hints about certain brands. Looks like a Veritas for the shoulder plane. The low angle block plane is still up in the air.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Bill,

Check out your library, I was surprised at the local selections.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Bill,
Two books I've read several times: 
The Artisan of Ipswich by ?? 
Why We Make Things and Why It Matters by Peter Korn
I'll let you read the synopses on Amazon


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

My favourite router reference book is Woodworking with the Router by Bill Hylton. Great jigs and tips.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

If you ever visit Barea College/KY, you'll never forget it. Impressive is not a good enough word. What they do for kids is noble. Everyone should make it a life goal to spend some time there.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I though it was a joke, Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed response! I will check out that wood joint book.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

paduke said:


> I found this book very useful in setting up my own shop
> 
> Wood® Magazine: Build Your Own Shop Jigs & Fixtures (Wood Magazine): Wood® Magazine: 9781402720437: Amazon.com: Books


I have that one. It is a good book.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

papasombre said:


> I though it was a joke, Bill


Not a joke. I know a bunch about CNC but want to learn more about moderate to advanced woodworking.

Bill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Not a joke. I know a bunch about CNC but want to learn more about moderate to advanced woodworking.
> 
> Bill


CNC is really fascinating to me, but not enough to pop for the pricey gear. More advanced woodworking is very satisfying, particularly when you start using some hand tools.


----------



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, actually, it depends of what specific topic you would want to read. You can go for the Taunton series, The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking by Krenov or Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner. The latter is one of the most recommended. You may read the details about if it is the best one you are looking for.


----------

